# Zebralight H51F



## Ace12 (May 2, 2010)

I recently sent Zebralight an email asking them if there was going to be an all flood model using the new XP-G. This is the reply I got.


Hi Mike, 

There will be an H51f which produce a soft floody beam similar to the H501. The 
H51f uses XP-G and a ground glass instead of UCL in the H51. 

BR, 
Lillian Xu 

Sincerely, 
ZebraLight, Inc.


----------



## davidt1 (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

Good to hear, and I hope they also put the XP-G emitter in the regular H51 because the big hot spot will provide some flood for up-close task. The all flood lights are already all flood so XP-G is not needed there.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

Interesting to see when it will be added to their website.


----------



## defloyd77 (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

:rock: This is what I have been waiting for! Great to see that they'll be using the XP-G, hopefully they will also offer a neutral version.


----------



## Zeruel (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

Will it be a flashlight or a headlamp? :thinking:


----------



## branespload (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

oh God, neutral options pleaseeee

good thing i waited before buying a 501


----------



## defloyd77 (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

deleted.


----------



## branespload (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

What makes you think it would be a flashlight?

The "H" usually denotes headlamp, while "SC" means flashlight, right?

It seems to make more sense to be a headlamp...


----------



## skyfire (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

good news!

and the h51 is in the works.

wished they used warm/neutral XP-Gs in the H31w for the wider and brighter beam.

but im still going to get the h31w.


----------



## defloyd77 (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



branespload said:


> What makes you think it would be a flashlight?
> 
> The "H" usually denotes headlamp, while "SC" means flashlight, right?
> 
> It seems to make more sense to be a headlamp...



LOL my mistake, my eyes wanted to read SC51F for some reason


----------



## psychbeat (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

yeah Id LOVE an XP-G R2 4000K HL

its such a nice outdoor tint and still plenty bright...


----------



## red02 (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

The "ground glass" implies that zebralight wont use the H501 type optics on the H51F. This probably means a super wide, Quark prism type beam with a less defined hotspot. I hope I'm wrong... I was hoping for a H501 XPG.


----------



## Stevie (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

Anyone know if there'll be a CR123 model? Presumably this would be the H31F??

:thinking:


----------



## Illumination (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

any idea when???

I wonder if this means no more H501s? (or at least no new ones with upgraded UI)


----------



## Shorty66 (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

it wouldnt ,make any sense to produce two flood models of the h51 which the h501 actually is...
But why bother? The H51F is gonna be more efficient with the glas optics...


----------



## davidt1 (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



Shorty66 said:


> it wouldnt ,make any sense to produce two flood models of the h51 which the h501 actually is...
> But why bother? The H51F is gonna be more efficient with the glas optics...



That's exactly what I was thinking. I already have the H501. No need for another all flood light for me. What I need and want is the H51 with XP-G emitter. Why XP-G? The wide hot spot will provide some flood for close-up work, while the reflector will give more throw than the H501. And all this means is I only have to carry one light for both headlamp and flashlight duties.


----------



## f22shift (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



davidt1 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. I already have the H501. No need for another all flood light for me. What I need and want is the H51 with XP-G emitter. Why XP-G? The wide hot spot will provide some flood for close-up work, while the reflector will give more throw than the H501. And all this means is I only have to carry one light for both headlamp and flashlight duties.



yes please, in xpg neutral too


----------



## red02 (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



davidt1 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. I already have the H501. No need for another all flood light for me. What I need and want is the H51 with XP-G emitter. Why XP-G? The wide hot spot will provide some flood for close-up work, while the reflector will give more throw than the H501. And all this means is I only have to carry one light for both headlamp and flashlight duties.



The H51 will give you just that.

Personally, I'd like the H51F to be all flood with more runtime & more output. The H501 is not perfect, and an XPG version would be a good upgrade.

EDIT:

Just got this from Zebralight: "The H51f will not use an optics but rather a ground glass instead of the UCL lens in the H51. The beam patten is VERY smooth, far better than what we can get with optics. We tried XP-G optics but not happy with the results so far."

Hopefully they recognize the need for an upgrade to the H501.


----------



## davidt1 (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



f22shift said:


> yes please, in xpg neutral too



The increased efficiency would make an XP-G neutral very nice indeed. Although I am ready for any flavor of XP-G in the H51, I might just hold out for the neutral to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Ace12 (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

So what is the H51 you speak of. I see nothing about it on the ZL website.


----------



## Illumination (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

Let's hope they keeep the low low. All to often when companies upgrade emitters both the low and high get brighter. I'm all for a higher high, but let's keep the low just that, low. (the flood mitigates this somewhat, but not entirely)


----------



## branespload (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



Ace12 said:


> So what is the H51 you speak of. I see nothing about it on the ZL website.



the H51 is going to be the reflectored headlamp that runs off 1xAA, like an AA version of the H31. It's not listed on the site because it's being released a few weeks-a month or so after the H31, which shipped out very recently.


----------



## davidt1 (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

OK, I take back what I said. If Zebralight finds a way to take advantage of the efficiency of the XP-G emitter to make the H51F put out 120 lumens for 3 hours, I will buy one with neutral XP-G (assuming this is an all flood light). My H501 is about 1.5 year old anyway. It's time to update to the latest version, but only the if the latest version is clearly better.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

What would be the difference in functionality between an updated H501 and a H51F? Seems like they'd be redundant. Is the H51F supposed to be the successor to the humble H50?


----------



## davidt1 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



Beacon of Light said:


> What would be the difference in functionality between an updated H501 and a H51F? Seems like they'd be redundant. Is the H51F supposed to be the successor to the humble H50?



You can think of the H51 as the 2010 version of the H50 -- a new model for the new year. Car manufacturers make new models every year. Here is a suggestion to Zebralight:

Give the H51F a smaller flood and longer throw than the H501.

I would say a 40 degree flood with twice the throw of the H501 would be a perfect light for me.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



davidt1 said:


> You can think of the H51 as the 2010 version of the H50 -- a new model for the new year. Car manufacturers make new models every year. Here is a suggestion to Zebralight:
> 
> Give the H51F a smaller flood and longer throw than the H501.
> 
> I would say a 40 degree flood with twice the throw of the H501 would be a perfect light for me.



Sounds perfect to me as well. I only have the H-50 but 120 degrees is too much flood. Never tried the H50B or H501 with the 80 degree flood but 40 would be great.


----------



## Shorty66 (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



davidt1 said:


> You can think of the H51 as the 2010 version of the H50 -- a new model for the new year. Car manufacturers make new models every year.



No. you mean the H51*F* is the 2010 version of the H50*1*.
H50 and h51 dont have any relationship.


----------



## NickBose (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



Shorty66 said:


> No. you mean the H51*F* is the 2010 version of the H50*1*.
> H50 and h51 dont have any relationship.



I think both (will) use AA batteries?


----------



## davidt1 (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



Shorty66 said:


> No. you mean the H51*F* is the 2010 version of the H50*1*.
> H50 and h51 dont have any relationship.



You are right. I meant the H501.

To reiterate on my suggestion to Zebralight:

The new reflectored lights are nice, but a regular beam with hot spot just won't do as well as an all-flood beam for up-close tasks, not to mention the bouncing effect a regular beam has, which is not so visible with an all-flood beam. So how do you give an all-flood beam more throw? I suggest by taking something like the H501, make the beam smaller (but still all flood) and gives it an efficient emitter. Such a light would retain that so useful all-flood beam (albeit smaller) with some added throw.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

Then what is the difference between the H51F and the H501 with the updated UI with moon mode? One has a reflector the other doesn't, but both are flood lights? Again seems redundant.


----------



## davidt1 (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



Beacon of Light said:


> Then what is the difference between the H51F and the H501 with the updated UI with moon mode? One has a reflector the other doesn't, but both are flood lights? Again seems redundant.



If it's true that Zebralight is making the H51F, then this means they are a progressive, forward-thinking company who strive to improve all the times. No, I don't think it's redundant. The new light will have an improved UI, a boost circuit to take full advantage of 14500 battery, a new ground glass, and neutral XP-G (OK, I added the last one). These are features the H501 does not have.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



davidt1 said:


> If it's true that Zebralight is making the H51F, then this means they are a progressive, forward-thinking company who strive to improve all the times. No, I don't think it's redundant. The new light will have an improved UI, a boost circuit to take full advantage of 14500 battery, a new ground glass, and neutral XP-G (OK, I added the last one). These are features the H501 does not have.



The H501 "supposedly" has the new UI. Not sure if it doesn't include said boost circuit either. The ground glass is probably not and IIRC it is still XP-E.


----------



## Shorty66 (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

Where did you get the info, that the h501 has a new ui? On the website it still says Low=3,3lumens. Now mention of a moon mode or any multiple modes exept for the strobe option on high.
I dont think that the h51*F* will get a reflector. 

In my view the update from h501 to h51f is very nice. The h501 really lacks a moon mode and a better 14500 compability.
I would still prefer the H501R UI for the new H51f but we will see...


----------



## MountainVoyageur (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

FYI: email from Zebralight said:



> The settings on the H51 will be exactly the same as the SC50. You will notice that the higher HIGH is available only with 14500 battries (in the case of SC50, 193 Lm for 14500 and 122Lm for other AAs).
> However, like the H31, the H51 will use XP-G LEDs.


----------



## davidt1 (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



Shorty66 said:


> Where did you get the info, that the h501 has a new ui? On the website it still says Low=3,3lumens. Now mention of a moon mode or any multiple modes exept for the strobe option on high.
> I dont think that the h51*F* will get a reflector.
> 
> In my view the update from h501 to h51f is very nice. The h501 really lacks a moon mode and a better 14500 compability.
> I would still prefer the H501R UI for the new H51f but we will see...


 
I was the first one to ask for the H501R UI, but I think the new UI is more flexible with two levels of low and medium. The moon mode you want is the lower low. A lot of time I wish for a higher medium of my H501 so I don't have to use high. The new UI gives me that higher medium when I want it.


----------



## Shorty66 (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

the new UI is great!
I would rather like two different strobe modes (or one Beacon mode) but that might be a quite specific wish asnd i think the new UI (of the scXX series) is really great.
The h31 really lacks the 2hz strobe mode though.

If i would be able to change anything on the UI id try to add a moment mode.
Something along this lines:

From off: 
Push and hold (at least .5 seconds) to moment high (200lm).
Click to cycle through low > mid > high >off.

From moment high: 
release and quickly click again to high.

From on: 
Double click to change brightness / reach strobe or beacon modes.
Click and hold to off.
Click to cycle through low > mid > high >off.

That way youd have the best of both world: Zebrlaight UI + moment light. 

the ideal modes would be for me: 

(220lm|100lm)/2hz strobe (depending on used battery)
50lm/20lm
5lm/0.5lm

Low and Mid memorized.

I just made a small drawing to illustrate my UI idea:


----------



## davidt1 (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

Early H31 owners are happy with their lights. It has throw and performs well in up-close tasks. Since the H51 is basically the same light with a different battery, we can expect it to perform just as well. I will be happy with the cool XP-G, if that's what available first. I am ready to hit the "pre-order" button. 

If they indeed makes the H51F, I will buy that too.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



branespload said:


> the H51 is going to be the reflectored headlamp that runs off 1xAA, like an AA version of the H31. It's not listed on the site because it's being released a few weeks-a month or so after the H31, which shipped out very recently.


 
I don't need another floody AA ZL but the reflectored one might be on my want list. Going to hold off for the reviews just incase of bugs etc.


----------



## FroggyTaco (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



Shorty66 said:


> Where did you get the info, that the h501 has a new ui? On the website it still says Low=3,3lumens. Now mention of a moon mode or any multiple modes exept for the strobe option on high.



It came from me. I own a recent 501 with a moon mode & a strobe on the medium setting after asking about a updated UI from ZL. I have a video showing the moonmode alongside a SC30w in one of these ZL threads.


----------



## davidt1 (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*

Nothing on Zebralight website yet!


----------



## Shorty66 (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



FroggyTaco said:


> It came from me. I own a recent 501 with a moon mode & a strobe on the medium setting after asking about a updated UI from ZL. I have a video showing the moonmode alongside a SC30w in one of these ZL threads.



sounds really nice! 
so its basically the h501R UI.... well thats what i would like for my h501 too 

Still waiting for the h51 to appear though.....


----------



## FroggyTaco (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Comming Soon: Zebralight H51F*



Shorty66 said:


> sounds really nice!
> so its basically the h501R UI.... well that's what I would like for my H501 too
> 
> Still waiting for the h51 to appear though.....


Now that you mentioned it & I verified it, it is identical to the H501R UI. Of course the lumen values are different due to the differences in LED light output.

Also I ordered my "Updated UI" H501 on 4/52010 after ZL told me all in stock H501 had the newer UI.


----------



## davidt1 (May 17, 2010)

It's good to know all their H501s have the new UI. Only if I don't already have the old H501. I was watching a movie in dark demo room at Fry's the other day. It's so dark I couldn't see the make and models of the receiver, bluray player, and speakers they were using until I pulled out the H501 from the belt and turned it on. It was then I realized the H501 is still just about the best task light and headlamp there is. If it was any other brand, I couldn't have been able to carry it on belt the way I can carry the H501 on my belt at all times. If it was a flashlight, it couldn't be used as a true headlamp and wouldn't have that wonderful 80 degree flood. 

I am waiting for H51, and while I am sure it will be a great light, the H501 is truly a uniquely useful light that can not be replaced.


----------



## Shorty66 (May 17, 2010)

Thats really great news. If i had the money it`d buy another h501 just for the UI.
As i am waitng for the H51 that will be enough money in flashlights for the next few months.
Perhaps the h51f will be out by then 

I just hope they will keep the two strobe modes on the H51F...

and still - a momentary mode and a diffusor for the H51 would be great


----------



## FroggyTaco (May 17, 2010)

Just for clarification sake, I do not know if the H501w is available with the latest UI. I think I will ask them! 

Also for those that want a lower low, I sold my H501w for $5.00 less than I paid for it in about 2 days. Granted postage was another 3-5 bucks but for less than 10 bucks you get a new light light with a fresh warranty, how can you really lose?


----------



## jhc37013 (May 18, 2010)

Ok so even though ZL website does not indicate it all 501's ordered from ZL have the new UI with the low-low, is this correct?

Also does anyone know if any of our favorite CPF dealers has the new 501 UI yet?


----------



## Rod911 (May 18, 2010)

I took delivery of a 501w last week. That had the old UI (ie. no moon-mode). However, I did request to have the old UI version *if* they already had the new UI in stock and ready to be delivered. ZebraLight didn't deny or confirm if the new UI is in existence with this light.


----------



## FroggyTaco (May 18, 2010)

I asked them today & they already responded saying the H501w does NOT have the updated UI *yet*. So I am inferring by that statement that eventually it will but aren't there for whatever the reason.

My personal guess is that they probably sell cool versions about 10:1 more than warm ones so they need to sell of their existing inventory before ordering a fresh batch with an updated UI.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 18, 2010)

Was it you Froggytaco that said the moon mode isn't really a moon mode, just slightly lower than the regular low? If so, did you ever inquire to zebralight if you got a flawed one or if that is what they consider a moon mode? I would think ZLs advertised .5 lumen moon mode would be considered a true moon mode, but are you saying the lower low is still like 1 or 2 lumens?


----------



## Ace12 (May 18, 2010)

Here is an email i recieved today from ZL regarding the new UI on the 501.

Subject: New UI for H501 

The H501s in stock are not updated ones. The new version will be shipped to Irving, TX in about one week. Once we recieve the shipment, we will update the website. 

BR, 
Lillian Xu


----------



## FroggyTaco (May 18, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Was it you Froggytaco that said the moon mode isn't really a moon mode, just slightly lower than the regular low? If so, did you ever inquire to zebralight if you got a flawed one or if that is what they consider a moon mode? I would think ZLs advertised .5 lumen moon mode would be considered a true moon mode, but are you saying the lower low is still like 1 or 2 lumens?



Yes it was me that seems to have 1 of the only "moon mode" H501's on these forums. I didn't inquire if it was a defective light because the level seems appropriate based on the all flood beam. I would guess it is about 1 lumen compared to 3 for the "normal" low. For clarity sake, I will ask ZL to make sure. 

Besides I know BOL is the low lumen lover of all time! 

Did you ever see that video I posted on of of these threads?

Travis


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 18, 2010)

I don't think I ever saw your video. I'll have to check your threads. If it is 1 lumen then their specs are off as I thought it mentions a .5 lumen moon mode, or maybe I am assuming they are using the same specs as the H31


----------



## jhc37013 (May 18, 2010)

Ace12 said:


> Here is an email i recieved today from ZL regarding the new UI on the 501.
> 
> Subject: New UI for H501
> 
> ...




Thanks for looking into that so the wait is on.


----------



## FroggyTaco (May 18, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> I don't think I ever saw your video. I'll have to check your threads. If it is 1 lumen then their specs are off as I thought it mentions a .5 lumen moon mode, or maybe I am assuming they are using the same specs as the H31




https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3366777&postcount=50


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 18, 2010)

oh yeah I forgot I did see that video. I'd have to see it in person I guess since it does appear a little brighter than a moon mode. I'm still on the fence of whether to get a H31 or wait for the H51 flood.


----------



## moses (May 19, 2010)

What I want is a pure even flood beam like the 501 but in the XP-G efficiencies. I take it then that the H51F is not a pure flood like the 501 then? Will Zebralight be updating the 501 with a XP-G LED?

Thanks,
M


----------



## Shorty66 (May 19, 2010)

To my knowledge the H51F will be pure flood. Were did you get your information?
The video shows a sc30 and not a h51f.


----------



## red02 (May 19, 2010)

From what I understand it will be like putting a REALLY good defuser on. It wont be completely even flood like the 501.


----------



## MountainVoyageur (May 20, 2010)

red02 said:


> From what I understand it will be like putting a REALLY good defuser on. It wont be completely even flood like the 501.


The comment from post #18 in this thread sounds as if they at least have your concern in mind. That says:


> Just got this from Zebralight: "The H51f will not use an optics but rather a ground glass instead of the UCL lens in the H51. The beam pattern is VERY smooth, far better than what we can get with optics. We tried XP-G optics but not happy with the results so far."


--MV


----------



## Woods Walker (May 20, 2010)

red02 said:


> From what I understand it will be like putting a REALLY good defuser on. It wont be completely even flood like the 501.


The H50 is kinda the only completely even flood AA headlamp ZL makes. Even the H501 has a bit of a beam pattern, 80 vs 120 degrees of the H50 but no expert on the numbers. Do own the H50 and H501 though.


----------



## Shorty66 (May 20, 2010)

red02 said:


> From what I understand it will be like putting a REALLY good defuser on. It wont be completely even flood like the 501.



You are right, the ZL statement really sound like that.
I hope we will be able to get these glass optics as a replacement to use it as an optional diffusor on our standard H51.


----------



## fixitman (May 20, 2010)

I would actually prefer a VERY wide spot with wide spill over a completely smooth beam. I dont need much light to navigate by (spill), but could use a bit of spot for working, and seeing ahead of me a bit when walking. An xpg with a very small reflector would probably be perfect for me.
I find with my H501w, I have to run it a bit higher in order to see a little further, yet the area in front of my feet has more light than I actually need. It is a great light though, and I use it alot.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 20, 2010)

fixitman said:


> *I would actually prefer a VERY wide spot with wide spill over a completely smooth beam. I dont need much light to navigate by (spill), but could use a bit of spot for working, and seeing ahead of me a bit when walking. An xpg with a very small reflector would probably be perfect for me.*
> I find with my H501w, I have to run it a bit higher in order to see a little further, yet the area in front of my feet has more light than I actually need. It is a great light though, and I use it alot.



You're pretty much correct about the XP-G in that regard. Probably a good maybe perfect balance of throw and flood. I'm still on the fence whether to wait for the H51/H51f or just go ahead and get the H31 now.


----------



## MountainVoyageur (May 20, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> You're pretty much correct about the XP-G in that regard. Probably a good maybe perfect balance of throw and flood. I'm still on the fence whether to wait for the H51/H51f or just go ahead and get the H31 now.


I'm on the fence too. Seems to me that the choice pretty much depends on whether you want to go with CR123 or AA. I'm waiting for announcement, specs, and early reactions to the H51 line before I make up my mind. Is that still expected later this month?

--MV


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 20, 2010)

MountainVoyageur said:


> I'm on the fence too. Seems to me that the choice pretty much depends on whether you want to go with CR123 or AA. I'm waiting for announcement, specs, and early reactions to the H51 line before I make up my mind. Is that still expected later this month?
> 
> --MV



I don't recall if there was even a tentative date for the H51 other than "it's in the works". At this point I am cool with CR123 or AA since I have a bunch of both cells.


----------



## MountainVoyageur (May 20, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> I don't recall if there was even a tentative date for the H51 other than "it's in the works". At this point I am cool with CR123 or AA since I have a bunch of both cells.



I thought I remembered they were reported to be saying 3 or 4 weeks after the H31. The H31 was in late April.

--MV


----------



## red02 (May 20, 2010)

I hate to be cynical, but Zebralight isn't know for their rock-solid release dates. Just to put things in perspective, the H31 just started shipping and the H51 isn't even on their site. I hope I'm wrong, but I doubt it will be less than 2-3 months.

That said, I hope H51F is really impressive. The H501 is great, but I really want a more efficient all-flood light.


----------



## qtaco (May 21, 2010)

Earlier in the week they told me they would be accepting pre-orders for the H51 line sometime in the next 4 weeks. That is they were keeping the information close to their chest. :mecry:


----------



## davidt1 (May 21, 2010)

The ultimate ZL light would be the H51 with an adjustable head like the Fenix MC-10. I would have bought one if it wasn't a little too big for pocket/belt EDC. Might still buy one for the tool box though.


----------



## Shorty66 (May 22, 2010)

To me an adjustable head is completly useless: It just increases bulk, weight and the probaility of flaws.

The only reson for adjustable heads is to be able to adujst the head while tailstanding. I can easily do that with any zebralight if its in the Pocketclip:
Just lay it on the pocketclip and adjust the angle acordingly by turning the light in the clip.

To me the MC10 is the perfect example for a product which isnt at all innovative or well thought out.


----------



## tedh (May 23, 2010)

Well, I do agree with you that an adjustable head can increase bulk, weight, and failure points. 

But there is a payoff: I've used my MC-10 in two situations other than tailstanding. 

While trail running, I use the MC-10, and would use a ZL variant with an adjustable head, as a handheld light. Adjusting the tilt of the head while leaving my hand in a position of comfort lets me keep a more natural arm motion, which in turn gives me a more stable platform for the light, and hence a better beam on the trail. 

Also, I've used it clipped vertically to clothing or straps. The adjustable head allows me to point the light downward to whatever angle I like. I think the light was probably designed to appeal to military users who would attach the light to a MOLLE vest, and would be limited to a vertical orientation. 

I'm not sure how innovative the MC-10 is, it's not the first adjustable angle light out there. But, I've found mine solid and reliable, well designed and executed. 

Ted


----------



## red02 (May 23, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, how is the joint held together? Thats what I'd be worried about if had one. I've had a laptop screen-keyboard joint like that wear out.​


----------



## Shorty66 (May 23, 2010)

tedh said:


> Well, I do agree with you that an adjustable head can increase bulk, weight, and failure points.
> 
> But there is a payoff: I've used my MC-10 in two situations other than tailstanding.
> 
> ...



Well, i might have been a bit harsh and you sure got a point. To me the MC10 still rather seems like a toy especially if compared to the superb concepts of zebralight...


----------



## davidt1 (May 23, 2010)

tedh said:


> Well, I do agree with you that an adjustable head can increase bulk, weight, and failure points.
> 
> But there is a payoff: I've used my MC-10 in two situations other than tailstanding.
> 
> ...



I love the adjustable head of MC-10. Unfortunately, as I only buys lights I can carry in my shirt pockets or on my belt, the MC-10 is a little too big for that. Zebralight all flood lights probably don't need an adjustable head because the beam is everywhere already. The new lights with reflectors with a narrower beam might benefit from this feature.

I use my H501 attached to a surface like this very often. The 80 degree beam provides wide coverage, but a light with a reflector will have a much narrower beam and thus can benefit from an adjustable head.


----------



## davidt1 (May 23, 2010)

qtaco said:


> Earlier in the week they told me they would be accepting pre-orders for the H51 line sometime in the next 4 weeks. That is they were keeping the information close to their chest. :mecry:



Be patient! I have high hope that the H51 will be a great light. I am actually excited to get this light because it will let me carry just a single light for everything -- flashlight, headlamp, and task light. With a reflector, it will have some throw. With XP-G, it will have some flood. I even bought a nice horizontal phone case for it, which right now houses the H501 and headband.


----------



## tedh (May 23, 2010)

red02, the joint: I just looked closely at it, and, well, I'm not sure how it works. There is definitely a ratcheting mechanism. It's not clear if the power is transmitted through the hinge, or if there is a wire buried in there somewhere. It does look pretty beefy; I'm more worried about the wire or electrical contacts failing than the hinge itself. 

Shorty66, Zebralight: absolutely agree, the MC10 execution could have been much better. Zebralight has figured out how to make some of the classiest stuff out there. Definitely looking forward to the H51!

Ted


----------



## Ace12 (May 25, 2010)

I think there is an H31F in the works also.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 5, 2010)

Man these Zebralights names are becomming very confusing


----------



## Burgess (Jun 5, 2010)

+100 !


----------



## red02 (Jun 5, 2010)

SC - rather arbitrary
H - headlamp
5 - AAs (*5*cm long)
6 - 18650s (*6*.5cm long)
3 - cr123s (*3*.4cm long)
F - Flood
X# - revision no.

so H(headlamp) 5(uses AAs) 01 (minor, non emitter change to H50) => H501

seems rather well thought out to me...


----------



## syncytial (Jun 6, 2010)

SC - side clickie 


- Syncytial.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you, Red02 and Syncytial,

for your explanations !


Now, it makes a lot more sense.

:goodjob:
_


----------



## Shorty66 (Jun 7, 2010)

So, when will the H51 finally be released? At least some pictures and a description should be online by now...


----------



## MountainVoyageur (Jun 7, 2010)

In the same spirit as F = floody they also use W=warm tint


----------



## FroggyTaco (Jun 7, 2010)

MountainVoyageur said:


> In the same spirit as F = floody they also use W=warm tint



Although ironically it's really a neutral tint.


----------



## Shorty66 (Jun 8, 2010)

In relation to their standard tint its a warm tint.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 8, 2010)

Shorty66 said:


> In relation to their standard tint its a warm tint.



yes indeed and everything is relative.


----------



## SeanAU (Jun 15, 2010)

After a lot of research I'm also interested in this light.

I contacted Zebralight a couple of days ago about release date and they said approx 4 more weeks for the H51/H51W, with the H51F a 1 to 2 weeks after that.


----------



## noddy43 (Jun 15, 2010)

I too am waiting to get the H31 or wait for the H51, going on a cross country ski trip in a month and 1/2s time and want to get a light headlight, this will be my 1st zebralight purchase, i might not make in time to get the h51 judging by the possible release date.


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think someone else posted 4 weeks ago that he was told the H51 will be available in 4 weeks, which is about now. I am interested to hear more about the H51F also. It might just be a great replacement for my H501. Being better than H501 won't be an easy task. As far as I am concerned, the H501 is perfect for what it was designed to do. 

Having said that, a few improvements would be great in the new light.

1. A redesigned switch to prevent accidental activation. I know...I know...you can lockout the tail cap blah blah blah. But that requires two hands to get the light going again. You can not use two hands in situations where one of your hands is holding something already.

2. XP-G emitter with warm option for improved efficiency/brightness. 

3. Boost circuit to take full advantage of 14500 battery.

4. Slow emergency mode

5. A larger, stiffer spring on the tail cap

And thank you Zebralight for making me my EDC light, the H501.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 15, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> I think someone else posted 4 weeks ago that he was told the H51 will be available in 4 weeks, which is about now.



I was one of those people and that's what ZL told me in a e-mail ~4 weeks ago, so I don't know typical flashlight delays I guess.


----------



## flasherByNight (Jul 10, 2010)

Just found this thread after I emailed ZL.

I was told it'd be "4 weeks" :ironic:

Looks like that's their standard response :duh2:


----------



## e1sbaer (Jul 10, 2010)

flasherByNight said:


> Looks like that's their standard response :duh2:


I think you're right. I'm too lazy to go through the whole thread again to verify but the 3 to 4 weeks reply keeps popping up from time to time.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 10, 2010)

I think the first report of it being 3-4 weeks away, was right around 3-4 weeks ago haha.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 11, 2010)

We were about to start the H51 production several weeks ago using the SC50 circuit, but decided to postpone in the last min. Instead, the H51/H51F will use a new circuit, with much improved brightness under NiMH/L91 and extremely efficient at all levels (very important to headlamps I think). Try ceiling bounce or light box tests when you have the new H51s. With an integrating sphere, we've seen brightness 10-20% over competitors latest flashlight offerings, and with OP reflectors. 
H51F will use a ground glass instead of a UCL. We tried optical lens designs similar to the H501 for XP-G LEDs but not happy with the results (smooth, artifacts free, comparable to the H501). Another reason to go with the H51 body for a flood version is that a larger surface area is needed for heat dissipation. The overall weight of the H51/H51F is still way below other headlamps with similar output. 
Like the H31, the circuit board of the H51 is completely shielded to protect your forehead from the EMI of these mordern high frequency DC/DC converters.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 11, 2010)

George,

Thanks for the update. Sounds really good! Take all the time you need to make the H51/H51F an awesome and reliable light.


----------



## Shorty66 (Jul 11, 2010)

Now thats good news.
How about the pocketclip? Will it be integrated like on the SC series?


----------



## flasherByNight (Jul 11, 2010)

awesome to hear :thumbsup:
still failed to mention release date


----------



## yowzer (Jul 11, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> Instead, the H51/H51F will use a new circuit



One request: Gradual dimming when a battery's almost dead instead of suddenly turning off. Had that happen with a H501 the other night while scrambling up a boulder field  ... If it flashed when low the way I've seen my H50 do before, I missed it, but that's a nice warning feature too.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 11, 2010)

yowzer said:


> One request: Gradual dimming when a battery's almost dead instead of suddenly turning off. Had that happen with a H501 the other night while scrambling up a boulder field  ... If it flashed when low the way I've seen my H50 do before, I missed it, but that's a nice warning feature too.



My H501 is unpredictable. Sometimes it flashes; sometimes it dims gradually; sometimes it just dies without warning. Of the three things it chooses to do, I prefer flashing. But I will take gradual dimming too.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 11, 2010)

The flashing always seems so sudden before it dies. It's like 10 seconds of flashing then poof, dead.


----------



## Shorty66 (Jul 12, 2010)

if it dies in one of the higher modes the low mode most often still works for quite some time. Thats enough safety for me but i would like some flashing-signal at 10% battery or so, too.


----------



## yowzer (Jul 14, 2010)

Shorty66 said:


> if it dies in one of the higher modes the low mode most often still works for quite some time.



That hasn't been my experience.


----------



## red02 (Jul 14, 2010)

I must have a different driver, once my light dies it won't turn on. Sometimes it needs a little convincing to turn on with a new battery even.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 14, 2010)

My SC50 flashes when battery is low using eneloop and when turned off you cant turn it on right away. batteries is still going strong when used to other lights.

It gradually dims when using other NiMH batteries.

It just seems weird.:thinking:


----------



## Shorty66 (Jul 15, 2010)

it might be important, in relation to my last post, that i am using 14500s in the h501.


----------



## red02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Shorty66 said:


> it might be important, in relation to my last post, that i am using 14500s in the h501.



Why not use an H60? 

18650s require the same care as 14500s but hold much more energy. besides the beam is the same as the H501, It has more levels, its brighter, and its actually safe to use Li-Ions since it was designed and is warrantied against failures on them.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Jul 15, 2010)

The H60 is over twice as big as the H501. It matters to some people.


----------



## red02 (Jul 15, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> The H60 is over twice as big as the H501. It matters to some people.



30g, 2cm height difference and 3cm diameter difference is hardly 2x as large...


----------



## FroggyTaco (Jul 15, 2010)

red02 said:


> 30g, 2cm height difference and 3cm diameter difference is hardly 2x as large...



If you get the chance to hold & wear them one after the other you might see it otherwise. :thumbsup:

I wonder what the volume differences are.


----------



## red02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I doubt it, I've have a DBS and was surprised about how small it was when I got it. I'm pretty biased in terms of size and 2xAA seems rather normal to me, anything else is "small". About 42% more volume for the H60 if my math is solid.


----------



## Shorty66 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ha!
Ich own both and owned the h60 before i bought the H501.
The size is what matters to me as i am EDCing this light.
The h60 is just to big and heavy to carry around all day in light summer pants.
I dont like to use Belts fopr equipment.

In addition the H501 allows me to use normal AA batteries if my 14500s die on me. Thats a huge plus if travelling.

(edit: The h501 has 37% less volume and half the weight which equals the h60 having 48,5% more Volume using H60's "body diameter" for calculating. )


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Jul 16, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> We were about to start the H51 production several weeks ago using the SC50 circuit, but decided to postpone in the last min. Instead, the H51/H51F will use a new circuit, with much improved brightness under NiMH/L91 and extremely efficient at all levels (very important to headlamps I think). Try ceiling bounce or light box tests when you have the new H51s. With an integrating sphere, we've seen brightness 10-20% over competitors latest flashlight offerings, and with OP reflectors.
> H51F will use a ground glass instead of a UCL. We tried optical lens designs similar to the H501 for XP-G LEDs but not happy with the results (smooth, artifacts free, comparable to the H501). Another reason to go with the H51 body for a flood version is that a larger surface area is needed for heat dissipation. The overall weight of the H51/H51F is still way below other headlamps with similar output.
> Like the H31, the circuit board of the H51 is completely shielded to protect your forehead from the EMI of these mordern high frequency DC/DC converters.




Soooooo, any ETA?


----------



## mrshish (Jul 18, 2010)

Yea, I would love to know if we are looking at a few weeks or months. This will be my first Zebra and I've been waiting awhile for the XP-G's to come out.

Don't keep us in suspense...


----------



## strinq (Jul 19, 2010)

mrshish said:


> Yea, I would love to know if we are looking at a few weeks or months. This will be my first Zebra and I've been waiting awhile for the XP-G's to come out.
> 
> Don't keep us in suspense...



+1
Actually my first AA light buy. 
I have the MC10 but that's a gift heheh.


----------



## Trancersteve (Jul 19, 2010)

ETA would be nice :huh:

Not sure how much longer I can wait as have a camping trip which is quickly approaching in 4 weeks time.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Jul 20, 2010)

Well this H51 is due next month:

http://www.zebralight.com/H51-Headlamp-AA-200Lm_p_37.html




However it seems like the medium modes are really spaced too close. Also no 14500 support:



LED: Cree XP-G Cool White (color temperature 6100-6500 K)
User Selectable Modes: 3 (High, Medium and Low). Each mode can be configured to one of the two sub-levels.
Light Output
High: H1 200 Lm (0.9 hrs) or H2 100 Lm (2.1 hrs)
Medium: M1 30 Lm (12 hrs) or M2 8 Lm (39 hrs)
Low: L1 2.5 Lm (3 days) or L2 0.2 Lm (19 days)
Light output are out the front (OTF) values. Runtime tests are done using Sanyo Eneloop AA batteries.
Voltages: 0.7V - 2.5V
Battery: One 1.5V AA (NiMH, lithium or alkaline). 14500 Li-ion batteries are not supported. Batteries are not included in the package.
Parasitic Drain: Negligible (equivalent to 140 years)
Dimensions
Diameter: 0.90 inch (23 mm)
Length: 3.2 inch (81 mm)
Weight
1.2 oz (35.8 gram)
2.2 oz (61.9 gram) with an Eneloop AA
3.0 oz (84.9 gram) with an Eneloop AA and headband 



Hopefully this means the H51F will be out soon!


----------



## manitoe (Jul 20, 2010)

excellent news! Although I got the H501w only a few weeks ago, the H51F is on the top of my wishlist.


----------



## red02 (Jul 20, 2010)

I like the spacing, it seems good and very well thought out on all levels, 0.2 =(12x)=> 2.5 =(3x)=> 8 =(3.7x)=> 30 =(3x)=> 100 =(2x)=> 200.

with every level at least 2x, most 3x, more lumens there should be a real visible difference between all of them.

100lm for 2hrs seems impressive, was the test done using a 2700mAh eneloop or a 2000mAh one? I wonder how much lux we will see with this level... I hope the beam looks as good as the specs.

EDIT: judging by the runtimes, no PWM on *ANY* level. good going ZL.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 20, 2010)

Liking the fact they post .2 lumens for second low! Finally a moon mode comparable to the Quark, or even in the general neighborhood of Novatac.


----------



## red02 (Jul 20, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Liking the fact they post .2 lumens for second low! Finally a moon mode comparable to the Quark, or even in the general neighborhood of Novatac.



If we assume that angle of emission is 90 degrees, and that the light is perfectly normal to the wall then the radius of the incident spot should be equal to the distance between the emitter and the spot. 0.2lm spread over an area of 3.14m^2 give you about 0.06lux at 1m. For some reason I keep thinking that the lux of moonlight spot on the quark was 10lux? 

Too tired to know if any of this is right...


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Jul 31, 2010)

red02 said:


> 100lm for 2hrs seems impressive, was the test done using a 2700mAh eneloop or a 2000mAh one? I wonder how much lux we will see with this level... I hope the beam looks as good as the specs.


 

It doesn't seem like there was any improvement on run time. The H501 specs are 96 lumens for 2.3 hrs.


----------



## red02 (Jul 31, 2010)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> It doesn't seem like there was any improvement on run time. The H501 specs are 96 lumens for 2.3 hrs.



The difference is probably going to be slight. However, the test for the H501 was done with a 2.7 Ah battery and now its being done with a 2 Ah battery. So its probably going to be around 1.8hrs at 100lm for the H51F. The important point is that it will be less lux and it will seem more like 80 or so lm.

So its going to be dimmer (in terms of irradiance) than the 501.


----------



## Mikellen (Aug 1, 2010)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> Well this H51 is due next month:
> 
> http://www.zebralight.com/H51-Headlamp-AA-200Lm_p_37.html
> 
> ...


 
"Parasitic Drain: Negligible (equivalent to 140 years)"

According to the specifications in the link that you provided the parasitic drain is equal to 16 years.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Aug 1, 2010)

Either way it's beyond current battery longevity so does it really matter?


----------



## Mikellen (Aug 1, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> Either way it's beyond current battery longevity so does it really matter?



Maybe it does, maybe it doesn't. I must admit that I have a mental hang up with lights that have a parasitic drain. It might seem silly to some but that's what keeping me from purchasing one of the RA lights. Anyway, I would like to know the correct information regarding the parasitic drain discharge rate.


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 2, 2010)

Mikellen said:


> "Parasitic Drain: Negligible (equivalent to 140 years)"
> 
> According to the specifications in the link that you provided the parasitic drain is equal to 16 years.


 
The '16 years' is correct.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Aug 2, 2010)

red02 said:


> The difference is probably going to be slight. However, the test for the H501 was done with a 2.7 Ah battery and now its being done with a 2 Ah battery. So its probably going to be around 1.8hrs at 100lm for the H51F. The important point is that it will be less lux and it will seem more like 80 or so lm.
> 
> So its going to be dimmer (in terms of irradiance) than the 501.



Sorry, my mistake, I didn't even notice the two were done using different capacity batteries. I assumed Zebralight would test using the same capacity cell to make the run time values comparable between models.


----------



## Linger (Aug 2, 2010)

I give a +1 for Eneloop testing. It just makes the results so practical.

Sad there's no 14500 option.


----------



## silverglow (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I wanted to use my introduction to the forum to let you know the response I got from Zebralight regarding my inquiry to when the H51F will be available and they wrote (as of August 3rd 2010):

"The H51F is scheduled to be released in mid-late September."

I thought that was pretty good news, although it might be postponed of course.

I already treated myself to a H51 some days ago (well, I placed the order), but I'm also looking forward to the H51F as a complementing light (preferably as a Neutral White), as it looks like it will be a very promising headlight from what I've read here so far (and both with the XP-G!). 

I'm quite the newbie regarding flashlights though, I only have a very very modest collection (1 Fenix E01, 1 Eagletac P10A2, 1 ITP A3 EOS upgraded and soon the ZL H51 and a Quark Mini AA).

Regards,

silverglow


----------



## Zendude (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to CPF silverglow! It's good to have you here.:wave:


----------



## Zenster (Aug 21, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> The '16 years' is correct.


 
Interestingly enough, 16 years is longer than the typical "Good Until" date on a brand new, fresh, Alkaline or Lithium battery.

Sounds to me that a battery will keep it's charge longer in the H51 than it will in it's original packaging.


Good job!


----------



## Zenster (Aug 21, 2010)

silverglow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to use my introduction to the forum to let you know the response I got from Zebralight regarding my inquiry to when the H51F will be available and they wrote (as of August 3rd 2010):
> 
> silverglow


 
I'm very interested in this, but I'm wondering; an H51F won't have a hotspot since it's a floody.
So won't it be simply an "upgrade" to the H501 except for more lumens?

Logically, it would seem to me that the H51F, due to it's other similarities to the H501, would be a replacement and successor to the H501. Therefore, I wonder if the H501 might then be discontinued as a redundant item in the product line?

I'm either going to get another H501W, or an H51W (if it's made in a neutral tint), so I guess I need to wait a bit to see how the development of the H51(W) plays out. Soon, I hope.


----------



## Mikellen (Aug 21, 2010)

Zenster said:


> Interestingly enough, 16 years is longer than the typical "Good Until" date on a brand new, fresh, Alkaline or Lithium battery.
> 
> Sounds to me that a battery will keep it's charge longer in the H51 than it will in it's original packaging.
> 
> ...



Combine the self discharge of the battery with the parasitic drain and this will result in a shorter life expectancy of the battery. I don't know if the electronics in the flashlight/headlamp are so accurate in the sense that every unit will have the same amount of parasitic current draw, so I wonder if the particular unit someone purchases can have a higher parasitic draw. 
This might not be so apparent to the user and can leave one wondering why there batteries are not holding a charge like they should.

I guess if you use your flashlight/headlamp enough this shouldn't be an issue. If after the 'honeymoon" stage is over with your new light or one is in pursuit of more lumens and better efficiency from advanced technology as time passes on then it is quite possible that the flashlight will be relegated as an emergency, car, or B.O.B. light. In this situation the flashlight should have the battery removed until the flashlight is needed or the tailcap loosened to disconnect the circuit which can be done with the Zebralights. 
On some other name brand lights that have this "parasitic drain" feature there is no way to prevent it without removing the battery.

YMMV and my 2 cents. :candle:


----------



## psychbeat (Aug 22, 2010)

couldnt you just unscrew the tail cap slightly?

kind of like locking out a surefire?

zebra UI is pretty sick and worth the drain IMO


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 22, 2010)

silverglow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to use my introduction to the forum to let you know the response I got from Zebralight regarding my inquiry to when the H51F will be available and they wrote (as of August 3rd 2010):
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information. That is my next ZL light. And after that it's the SC51. I might get a H51 too, if it can provide some reasonable fake flood with some scotch tape.


----------



## Shorty66 (Aug 22, 2010)

I ordered a H51 and will test a number of mods to get it floody (petzl diffusor, scotchtape and what else comes to my mind). 
I will post some beamshots and so on for you david.


----------



## silverglow (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome, Zendude :wave: ! 



> Zenster wrote:
> 
> Logically, it would seem to me that the H51F, due to it's other similarities to the H501, would be a replacement and successor to the H501. Therefore, I wonder if the H501 might then be discontinued as a redundant item in the product line?


Yes, one would think it will be discontinued, except if the demand for the H501 remained high enough, but as I'm not connected to Zebralight, I can only speculate of course. I will also be very interested in the opinions of members here who will own both lights, the H51F and H501.




> davidt1 wrote:
> 
> Thanks for the information. That is my next ZL light. And after that it's the SC51. I might get a H51 too, if it can provide some reasonable fake flood with some scotch tape.


You're welcome! A reasonable scotch tape fake flood solution would be cool of course, but I will probably buy a H51F sooner or later anyway, just to have a real flood light, if it turns out to be an improvement over the H501.

Shorty66:

I'm also looking forward to your beamshots!


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Shorty66 said:


> I ordered a H51 and will test a number of mods to get it floody (petzl diffusor, scotchtape and what else comes to my mind).
> I will post some beamshots and so on for you david.



Thank you. Looking forward to your pictures and comments.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone hear an update on either the H31F or the H51F?


----------



## druidmars (Sep 2, 2010)

silverglow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to use my introduction to the forum to let you know the response I got from Zebralight regarding my inquiry to when the H51F will be available and they wrote (as of August 3rd 2010):
> 
> ...


 
Hello all! How would the H51f compare to H60? I'm interested in understanding the difference between XR-E and the XP-G since they are (will be) both all flood. Is it just runtime efficiency? Color temp? Can anyone help? Thanks  lovecpf


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 2, 2010)

Until folks actually possess a H51F in their hands, I don't think anyone can answer those questions properly.

We can all guess based on other ZL lights & web rumors but what good does that do anyone?


----------



## druidmars (Sep 2, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> Until folks actually possess a H51F in their hands, I don't think anyone can answer those questions properly.
> 
> We can all guess based on other ZL lights & web rumors but what good does that do anyone?


 
No no no. You misunderstood me. I was not counting on rumors. I just wanted to know what difference can I expect between XP-E and XP-G, I mean, I am just trying to learn, not to incite rumors. Pardon me if I did. That was not my intention.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 2, 2010)

Well the XP-G is 30% more efficient than the XR-E.

The color temp is likely the same since ZL chooses the bin they want & seem to stick with the same temperature colors as they used in the past.


----------



## druidmars (Sep 3, 2010)

That's the kind of info I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Trancersteve (Sep 27, 2010)

Any news on the H51F yet? 

Was said around late September we would be seeing them.


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Trancersteve said:


> Any news on the H51F yet?
> 
> Was said around late September we would be seeing them.



Who said late September? I doubt it because the SC51 is just now available for pre-order. I am hoping the end of the year.

I went back and read the Zebralight email posted here. That's usually just a tentative date.

No one is more anxious for this light to come out than me.


----------



## moses (Sep 27, 2010)

Also waiting for that light - will be my first Zeb light and have been waiting for this version for a while now.

M


----------



## Trancersteve (Sep 27, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> I went back and read the Zebralight email posted here. That's usually just a tentative date.



As in... they lie it seems :shakehead.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 27, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> Who said late September? I doubt it because the SC51 is just now available for pre-order. I am hoping the end of the year.
> 
> I went back and read the Zebralight email posted here. That's usually just a tentative date.
> 
> No one is more anxious for this light to come out than me.



Why is there a SC51? Looks like the same light as the SC50 only costs more...


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Why is there a SC51? Looks like the same light as the SC50 only costs more...



It's a new light with XP-G and a new circuit to get 200lm OTF from an Eneloop. It will be the first single AA flashlight to be able to do so. The SC51 and the H51 are indeed making flashlight history.


----------



## jonesy (Sep 28, 2010)

It's related in a way, but are there plans for an H31WF? That would be the one for me, and not just because I ordered a small pile of 123's recently. :naughty:

My H30 is looking kind of blue lately and could use an update!


----------



## moses (Sep 29, 2010)

I've not followed the thread closely enough but 200 lumens OTF with one eneloop? I'm don't believe it. Anyone tested one? That seems too good to be true.

M


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 29, 2010)

moses said:


> I've not followed the thread closely enough but 200 lumens OTF with one eneloop? I'm don't believe it. Anyone tested one? That seems too good to be true.
> 
> M



The SC51 and H51 are rated at 200lm OTF. There is no information on the H51F, as it is not yet available.

Review of the SC51 is here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/291124


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 12, 2010)

Now that the H51 has been available and the SC51 is on pre-order, the next light has to be the H51F. An even all flood beam is still where it's at for me. All I need is something with the same beam profile and UI as the updated H501 with a little more brightness, throw and run time. That's not too much to ask for, is it? Waiting for you, Zebralight!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Oct 12, 2010)

I would expect the H31F to be the first "flood" model since the H31 debuted right around the time of the new handheld Zebralights SC50 & SC30 and was around months before there was a H51.


----------



## jag-engr (Oct 12, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> I went back and read the Zebralight email posted here. That's usually just a tentative date.





Trancersteve said:


> As in... they lie it seems :shakehead.



No, as in they can't foretell the future. 

People get all bent out of shape when a manufacturer misses a projected release date. Put yourself in their shoes - they're probably more upset because they are loosing revenue. They want to make those release dates more than you want them to.

I can certainly understand why 4sevens has stopped talking about his pending projects - people will tear a manufacturer apart for missing a projected date.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 25, 2010)

According to Zebralight, the H51F will be available in 2-3 weeks. I can't wait to see what kind of improvements it has over the H501. I hoping for something with a 60 degree flood with twice the throw of the H501 and with a hidden slow strobe. This would give me all throw I need for running while still having a wide and useful flood beam. Yes, baby! Yes.


----------



## Logik (Oct 26, 2010)

This is good news if it comes true. "He that can have patience, can have what he will."


----------



## Beacon of Light (Oct 26, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> According to Zebralight, the H51F will be available in 2-3 weeks. I can't wait to see what kind of improvements it has over the H501. I hoping for something with a 60 degree flood with twice the throw of the H501 and with a hidden slow strobe. This would give me all throw I need for running while still having a wide and useful flood beam. Yes, baby! Yes.



Any word on the H31F?


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Any word on the H31F?



I don't know anything about the H31F. The H31 came before the H51. If we go by that, then the H31F should come before the H51F. You can always ask them to be sure.


----------



## hazna (Oct 27, 2010)

I wouldn't hold zebralight to the 2-3 week timeframe. To me this seems like a relatively common response from them. 

I have to say I'm also really looking forward to the H51F too!


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 27, 2010)

hazna said:


> I wouldn't hold zebralight to the 2-3 week timeframe. To me this seems like a relatively common response from them.
> 
> I have to say I'm also really looking forward to the H51F too!



According to them, neutral white emitters are also coming. I am hoping for 2 NW ZL lights as Christmas presents. Speaking of which, Zebralight should try to get them as soon as possible to take advantage of the Holiday buying spree.


----------

